# It just fits



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Little hopper mod and Eureka (pun intended) it fits.

Ian
View attachment 11897


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That's a very wee hopper!

Was the Eureka small hopper too tall?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

The small hopper would have been half way up the cupboard pelmet, as I usually make 2 doubles my wee hopper will take 36 Gs and I will dose on demand rather than timed.

This mornings drink tasted so much smoother, it's got to be the grinder.

Ian


----------

